# 1. Wiehen-Cross am 18.5. bei Osnabrück / CTF



## hillepalle (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

wollte mal auf eine kleine, nette Veranstaltung im Norden hinweisen. 
Start ist am 18.5. im kleinen Ort Venne nahe Osnabrück und es geht auf Mittelgebirgstrails über Strecken von 30/55/75km mit jeweils ca. 500/1000/1500 Hm.

Im Rahmenprogramm findet auch ein Kids-Race statt.

Mehr unter www.wiehen-cross.de

Wär schön, wenn man möglichst viele von Euch sieht, dann wird vielleicht aus der kleinen CTF mal ein ausgewachsener Marathon


----------



## Nordsau (21. April 2008)

Wie kommt man denn mal an die Streckeninfos??? Nur durch diese Forumsanmeldung "wiehencross" 
Mittelgebirgstrails über Strecken von 30/55/75km mit jeweils ca. 500/1000/1500 Hm. sagt ja nun gar nichts aus ;o)
Welche Fahrtechnischen schweriegkeiten warten denn auf die Fahrer?

Typisch OSNA wieder ;o)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhrein (28. April 2008)

Moin,
gibt es inzwischen Streckeninfos?


----------



## G-sus (29. April 2008)

Viel hab ich auch nicht zu bieten, aber soweit ich weiß geht es von Porta Westfalica über den Wittekindsweg zurück bis nach Venne.


----------



## G-sus (3. Mai 2008)

aus dem Wiehencrossforum:


BeitragVerfasst am: 03.05.2008 08:35    Titel: 	Antworten mit Zitat
hallo hiller biker und all die anderen sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde habe da ein kleines problem gehabt.
so nun zur strecke die 30er führt hauptsächlich durch ausgefahrene Wald und Forstwege teilwiese auch schmale wanderwege. die steigungen sind so gewählt das auch ein weniger trainierter fahrer diese bewältigen kann.

die 55er ist ähnlich wie die 30km von den Wegen. jedoch sind hier die ca. 600 höhenmeter au 20km verteilt so das auch das ein oder andere knackige stück zu bewältigen ist.

die 75. hat noch mal ca. 400m drin und sonst vom verlauf so wie das 30er teilstück.

in allen strecken sind proviantstationen eingebaut die strecken sind so hintereinander gelegt das man sich erst während der tour entscheiden muß ob man das nächste teilstück fährt oder nicht.

allgemein ist für die strecken ein MTB erforderlich ein treckingrad ist nicht geeignet. schutzausrüstung wie Helm versteht sich von selbst.

leider können wir über den verlauf der strecke noch nichts verraten da wir teilweise privatgründstücke durchfahren und die Eigentümer nicht so erfreut sind wenn vorab ständig MTB über den Hof knallen.

so nun hoffe ich das wir euch alle am 18. Mai auf der Venner Mühleninsel treffen.

Helge


----------



## Nordsau (3. Mai 2008)

Na dann überlege ich mir mal in die alte Heimat zu kommen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Mai 2008)

Hi aus Oldenburg,

von der CTF haben wir heute in Bad Iburg erfahren.
Hört sich sehr interessant an.
Es könnte sein, dass wir mit einer Fraktion aus Oldenburg
dabei sind...


----------



## Y33driver (11. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an. Ich denke ich werd am 18ten mal vorbeischaun.
In der Umgebung Venne Vehrte Bramsche kann man sehr gut Rad fahren und bin sehr auf die Streckenführung gespannt. Denn mal bis Sonntag.
Mfg Michael


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Mai 2008)

so, 
wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Habe mich gerade angemeldet.
Wir freuen uns schon auf die lange Runde!

Aber bitte keine Schmalzbrote servieren!  
Das verklebt meinen Magen und die Kette kann man damit auch nicht schmieren... 

Bis Sonntag....


----------



## Kalles (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Aus Hilter u. Umgebung werden wir auch mit einigen antraben.(Tour: Kalles
Bikertreff Hilter)
Ich werde auch dort ausstellen,wenn es möglich ist, auch mitfahren, freue mich schon drauf.
Gruß Kalles       www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Y33driver (18. Mai 2008)

Das war eine richtig geile Runde. Der Wiehen-Cross braucht sich hinter keiner Veranstalltung in de Umgebung verstecken, und hat mir besser gefallen wie der Engter Wadenkneifer leztes Jahr. Sogar besser wie die Teutotour in Iburg.
 Ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder einen Wiehen Cross gibt.
Das Wetter war ja auch klasse besser gehts nicht. Der Regen gestern hat der Strecke noch den lezten schliff gegeben so war es schön matschig.
MFG Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Mai 2008)

... ein genialer Tag....

Heute Morgen sind wir gegen 08.40 Uhr in Bramsche mit dem Zug angekommen und sind dann auf den Rädern nach Venne gefahren.
Dort wurden wir dann sehr herzlich empfangen und man hat alle Fragen hervorragend beantwortet. Die Strecke war bebildert dargestellt und ein Höhendiagramm wurde an jeden ausgehändigt. 
Die Mühleninsel ist super gelegen und sehr schön.
Also sind wir dann mal auf die Runde gefahren. Sehr gut abgeflattert und an gefährlichen Stellen mit Warndreiecken versehen. An kniffligen Stellen, wo man eventuell den Einstieg verpassen könnte, waren Streckenposten vorhanden, die sofort den rechten Weg gezeigt haben.
Die vielen Helfer an der Strecke und an den Verpflegungsposten haben einen sehr guten und engagierten Job gemacht. 
Danke für den lecker Kuchen!
Nach der langen Runde sind wir dann wieder auf der Mühleninsel angekommen und hier konnten wir für sehr schmales Geld eine große Portion Nudeln ergattern.
Die Nudeln waren auch erforderlich. Die lange Runde von 75 km war anspruchsvoll. Der Regen hatte die Strecke aufgeweicht und die anderen Fahren hatten uns die Trails schon mal durchgeknetet. 
Aber es war alles dabei, ein wenig Asphalt, Schotter, grober Kies, Waldwege, Trails, Ackerränder, Wiesen, sehr sehr schöööönnnnn 

So, das Fazit: 
Eine sehr geniale Veranstaltung mit sehr engagierten Veranstaltern!!!! 
Vielen Dank an die ganzen Helfer!!!  
Bis hoffentlich nächstes Jahr....  
Grüße aus Oldenburg


----------



## extrahottabasco (19. Mai 2008)

...kann mich den lobesgesängen meiner vorredner nur anschließen. die strecke war klasse und auch mit dem crosser gut zu fahren. das orgateam war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit - die preise absolut fair. die location am start/ziel war auch sehr schön ausgesucht !

weiter so !! drei daumen !!


----------



## rhrein (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ein Danke an allen Helfern für diese wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung.


----------

